# New Years in England & Germany



## df3photo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, I was invited to visit a friend for New Years in Germany and since I was to make the skip across the pond, I figured I would visit another friend in London England. So... here lies my questions.... What and Where should I go and see (and of course photograph) while I am in these places.... I have been to London befor a few years ago... so we did the touristy stuff...  stone henge, boat and bus tours in London, and visited Bath... all that... 
 This is my first trip to Germany. I am not sure where I will be flying into yet... but I want to see much more than just there... so... tips anyone??  This site has given me ideas http://www.thereareplaces.com/Guidebook/PDEST/gmpts.htm#Top_Destination
 but I want it from real people... 

 ALSO... It is going to be winter there... and I do not ski... what is it like durring the winters there... last time i was in England it was October and rainy... but i hear its rainy a lot there...

 once i get things planned out a little better... I wouldn't mind even meeting up with people there or models for shoots... (not that models aren't people...)

 ok thanks!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it much depends on where your friend lives!
I assume he is down south, so it would be the south of Germany you'd be visiting. 
Last winter, you would have been out of your luck: hardly any snow down south, either. This winter might be different. Down there, in the mountainous areas, they have a lot more snow than we ever get up here in the north. All of Bavaria is so touristy that there shouldn't be any problem in finding places to go to. 
Won't your friend be around to show you places?

And hey, if you will be over for the New Year, how do you manage to be over again for the bit TPF-*north*-Germany Meet-Up in May??????? :scratch: I don't understand this!


----------



## df3photo (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the reply... I will email my buddie now to find out where it would be that I would fly into... I am sure he will want to show me around, but my thought is that I don't want to trouble him too much. I know he works and I don't expect him to take off a lot of time to hang out...


----------

